
Microsoft tells IT admins to nix 'obsolete' password reset practice - myinnerbanjo
https://www.itworld.com/article/3391365/microsoft-tells-it-admins-to-nix-obsolete-password-reset-practice.html
======
octokatt
Microsoft is actually making their software easier to use at the cost of
"performing" security operations. This is an interesting pivot.

